# choix iPhone 6 ou7 ou 8 reconditionné ?



## hlo (7 Décembre 2019)

existe-t-il un comparateur des modèles iPhones ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Décembre 2019)

https://www.apple.com/fr/iphone/compare/


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Oui mais le reconditionné, c'est la loterie.
Tu peux à présent trouver des neufs (le 8 par exemple ) ce sera mieux qu'un modèle supérieur reconditionné.
Exemple vite fait : https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/buy-iphone/iphone-8/écran-4,7-pouces-64go-gris-sidéral
Donc avec en plus la garantie Apple.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (7 Décembre 2019)

Effectivement, l'iPhone 8 en neuf serait un bon choix.
Quand à l'iPhone 6 il est trop vieux pour être suffisamment bien.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Décembre 2019)

Oh oui surtout que le 6 est déclaré "obsolète" et donc plus de MAJ.
Y a pas photo


----------



## calvinklein (8 Décembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Quand à l'iPhone 6 il est trop vieux pour être suffisamment bien.


tout dépend de l'utilisation 
j'ai un iPhone 6 16 go depuis des lustres et pour Spotify Mail Message SMS et autres taches essentielles il ne m'a jamais laissé tomber 
très petit prix maintenant 
certes comme le veut la tradition chez  la batterie est moyenne , il ne supporte pas IOS13 ce dont je me fiche comme de mon premier pyjama .
on peut même draguer avec 
de toutes façons le jour ou je mettrai 1000 boules sur un smartphone  ce sera la fin du monde


----------



## Jura39 (8 Décembre 2019)

C'est vrai que le 6 a encore de beau reste


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Décembre 2019)

Oui, effectivement. Si tu as une utilisation basique avec, il peut faire l'affaire. Il doit aussi s'en sortir (ne pas être lent) avec certaines applications si elles ne sont pas trop gourmande.
Mais comme tu l'as dit, il n'a plus la dernière version de iOS.


----------



## calvinklein (8 Décembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Mais comme tu l'as dit, il n'a plus la dernière version de iOS.


l'intérêt de IOS 13 n'apparait pas indispensable ....


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Décembre 2019)

Perso, je préfère avoir le dernière version de iOS, je me sens mieux au niveau sécurité. Mais évidemment, l'ancienne version est largement suffisante.  
Après, hlo ne nous a toujours pas dit ce qu'il comptait avoir comme utilisation de son iPhone.


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Décembre 2019)

calvinklein a dit:


> l'intérêt de IOS 13 n'apparait pas indispensable ...


Tout à fait d'accord si le téléphone sert à un usage basique, pas besoin de plus.
Un téléphone à la base servait à téléphoner et beaucoup de gens s'en contentent encore


----------



## hlo (15 Décembre 2019)

Merci à tous pour ces nombreux avis. L’usage est basique puisque j’ai un iPad récent. J’opte pour un iPhone 6 ou Plus en 32 ou 64Go si j’en trouve,
Merci encore
Hlo


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2019)

hlo a dit:


> Merci à tous pour ces nombreux avis. L’usage est basique puisque j’ai un iPad récent. J’opte pour un iPhone 6 ou Plus en 32 ou 64Go si j’en trouve,


Le 6S te permettant de mettre iOS13 (le 6 ne te le permet pas), je dirais que le meilleur choix est un 6S


----------



## manguidem (5 Janvier 2020)

Je suis assez d’accord, pour avoir eu les 2, je trouve le 6S beaucoup plus performant que le 6, donc à choisir je partirai aussi sur le 6S


----------



## Jura39 (5 Janvier 2020)

manguidem a dit:


> Je suis assez d’accord, pour avoir eu les 2, je trouve le 6S beaucoup plus performant que le 6, donc à choisir je partirai aussi sur le 6S


Depuis Décembre , je pense qu'il a trouver une solution


----------



## PDD (17 Février 2020)

Après deux 6s 64G je viens de passer à un 6s plus acheté 180 euros (j'utilise Waze et l'écran plus grand m'arrange bien). Première fois que j'ai un Iphone qui tient deux jours sans recharge.


----------



## ericse (17 Février 2020)

hlo a dit:


> L’usage est basique puisque j’ai un iPad récent. J’opte pour un iPhone 6 ou Plus en 32 ou 64Go si j’en trouve,



Bonjour,
Si tu as un iPad récent ce serait dommage de prendre un iPhone qui ne puisse pas avoir la même version d'iOS, il y a déjà quelques incompatibilité entre iOS 12 et 13 (Rappels si je me souvient bien) et ça ne va pas s'arranger

PS : Oupss... C'est vrai que le message date, mais je maintient mon avis sur la différence de version entre iBidules   
PPS : @PDD Quelle idée de réveiller un vieux sujet...


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

Bonjour,

L'iPhone 5s de la famille vient de rendre l'âme , ( batterie qui gonfle) 
je regarde pour le remplacer avec un iPhone 7 ou 8 
que me conseillez vous ?


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'iPhone 5s de la famille vient de rendre l'âme , ( batterie qui gonfle)
> je regarde pour le remplacer avec un iPhone 7 ou 8
> que me conseillez vous ?



Le plus durable sera un 8, le moins cher sera de remplacer la batterie (55€) dans un Apple Store


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Le plus durable sera un 8, le moins cher sera de remplacer la batterie (55€) dans un Apple Store


55€  pour un 5S ? je pense pas que cela soit valable de le réparer


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Je suis possesseur d'un 8, vraiment content, suffit largement, bon appareil, pas prêt d'en changer !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je suis possesseur d'un 8, vraiment content, suffit largement, bon appareil, pas prêt d'en changer !


Grosse différence avec le 7 ?


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Pour ma part je peux pas te dire car je suis passé du SE au 8.
Mais là : https://www.lesechos.fr/2017/09/iphone-8-vs-iphone-7-le-jeu-des-cinq-differences-183154


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> 55€ pour un 5S ? je pense pas que cela soit valable de le réparer



C'est un choix, mais en Apple Store c'est un échange standard pour un iPhone quasi neuf, c'est pas une si mauvaise affaire.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> C'est un choix, mais en Apple Store c'est un échange standard pour un iPhone quasi neuf, c'est pas une si mauvaise affaire.


Sur un iPhone deja bien malade et réparé plusieurs fois sans passer par Apple ?


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Pour 8 neuf : https://shop.sosh.fr/mobile/apple-iphone-8-gris-sideral-64go
Ps : payable en plusieurs fois.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Pour 8 neuf : https://shop.sosh.fr/mobile/apple-iphone-8-gris-sideral-64go
> Ps : payable en plusieurs fois.


Merci


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Je sais pas si tu as vu, parce que j'ai édité mais tu as les différences entre 7 et 8  au post #23.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Je sais pas si tu as vu, parce que j'ai édité mais tu as les différences entre 7 et 8  au post #23.


Oui 
Il n'y a pas grandes différences


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sur un iPhone deja bien malade



Raison de plus !!



Jura39 a dit:


> réparé plusieurs fois sans passer par Apple ?



Ça par contre c'est *Mal* !   

Mais le tuyau reste valable pour d'autres : j'ai déjà eu 2 iPhones remplacés par du quasi neuf pour cette raison.


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas grandes différences



Ne pas oublier le support d'un an supplémentaire par Apple (au moins, le 8 est toujours commercialisé neuf par Apple)


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Raison de plus !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il le change contre un autre iPhone 5S ?


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Il le change contre un autre iPhone 5S ?



J'ai entendu parler de clients qui ont étés upgradé par manque de stock, mais je n'y crois pas trop...
J'ai eu un échange standard immédiat en Apple Store, par un téléphone de même modèle d'aspect aussi neuf que du neuf, au prix d'une batterie.


----------



## nicomarcos (20 Février 2020)

Mais le 5S n'est plus en vente, non ?


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Mais le 5S n'est plus en vente, non ?



Ça ne semble pas gêner Apple, ils doivent avoir du stock de reconditionné. Moi c'était aussi des tél assez anciens pour ne plus être en vente, mais encore dans le programme de remplacement de batterie (comme le 5s aujourd'hui).


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> J'ai entendu parler de clients qui ont étés upgradé par manque de stock, mais je n'y crois pas trop...
> J'ai eu un échange standard immédiat en Apple Store, par un téléphone de même modèle d'aspect aussi neuf que du neuf, au prix d'une batterie.


C'est de la chance


----------



## ericse (20 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est de la chance



Ca m'est arrivé 2 fois, un 5 et un 6... Ils fonctionnent toujours à merveille depuis   

Pour l'anecdote, le 6 c'était au Japon, et j'ai eu droit à un iPhone "local" en échange... avec le son de l'appareil photo impossible à couper !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Février 2020)

Moi qui pensais jeter cet iPhone , je vais donc le garder , si je passe devant un Apple Store j'irais voir


----------



## Jura39 (21 Février 2020)

Bon , du coup , j'ai repris un iPhone 7


----------



## Jura39 (26 Février 2020)

J'ai récupérer l'iPhone 7 , il va être super pour remplacer le vieux iPhone 5S 
Reste a commander une vitre et une coque


----------



## PDD (27 Février 2020)

J'ai acheté pour mon épouse un 7 gris 128 G neuf (comme signalé déjà, venant d'un remplacement sous garantie) pour 300 euros, pas vu de différence avec le 6s que j'ai toujours mais pas encore fait de photos avec. Sinon semble bien supérieur techniquement au 6 qu'elle avait.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2020)

J'ai trouvé cette iPhone d'occasion


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Février 2020)

Il semble pas mal


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il semble pas mal


Oui c'est aussi mon avis , j'ai payé 120 €


----------

